# Finding medical research?



## ghost02 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello,

I was woundering where I can find quality medical research for Tue pre hospital provider. Preferrably the reports themselves, if possible.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 29, 2013)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/?

http://www.amedeo.com/

Those are normally the 2 that I use when looking up research info.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 29, 2013)

ghost02 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was woundering where I can find quality medical research for Tue pre hospital provider. Preferrably the reports themselves, if possible.
> 
> ...



Are you affiliated with a university? If so, you may have access via your library to sites such as PubMed, Ovid, UpToDate, etc.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 29, 2013)

Google Scholar


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 29, 2013)

Pubmed


----------



## ghost02 (Aug 29, 2013)

STX, I am not affiliated with one who has those resources. Thanks for the suggestions everyone. I found a library at EMS basics.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 29, 2013)

You can search Pubmed from any computer. You can set up a free account to save searches and search results, as well.

You can't access most of the newer full-text articles (some are free), but the abstracts are always available.

Wouldn't it be nice to have a journal club forum on this site?

I have toyed with the idea of setting up my own "EMS journal club blog", but I just don't think I'll have the time until I'm done with grad school.


----------



## EpiEMS (Aug 29, 2013)

ghost02 said:


> STX, I am not affiliated with one who has those resources. Thanks for the suggestions everyone. I found a library at EMS basics.



Was just going to suggest EMS Basics!

Other good options are Prehospital Emergency Care and Prehospital and Disaster Medicine. Beyond that, of course, search PubMed.


----------

